# Great espresso recommendations in London?



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

What are your favourite spots for a great espresso in London?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Worth reading...
https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/26650-londons-best-of-the-best/


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

********** said:


> Worth reading...
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/26650-londons-best-of-the-best/


 Thanks for the link. (I had searched the forum earlier today but didn't turn anything much up. Used the wrong search parameters, I guess.)

Huge list, and I've gone through every page & made notes! It's a mile long! Likely some mentioned places are long gone, since the list goes back a few years, but I shall pass all the entries on to our guests from Chicago (old espresso lovers)... and hope they find the best London has to offer.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

They will be staying in the Kings Cross area, if anyone has a favourite spot there?


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

All in Kings Cross, all excellent:

Caravan 
Notes
Frequency
Alain ducase cafe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Excellent, thank you!


----------



## Jam1e1 (Nov 23, 2019)

if in St Pauls / Blackfriars area, Grace coffee shop down creed lane does great cappuccino and espresso. Taylor baristas also good though they got taken over by black sheep i believe


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Terrific, thank you!?


----------

